# current cycle.



## outlaw (Aug 26, 2014)

40 6ft 2 190 18% bf. Currently on sustanon 250mg eod 75mg tren eod. Getting ready to add dbol 50mg ed for 4 weeks. Opinions? Improvements? I appreciate input. Always trying to learn and improve.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey man.  What is your goal from this cycle?  Current diet? Training split?


----------



## outlaw (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry. I have a hard time doing a log. Goal is Lean mass but Ive never done dbol  only oils so Im experimenting. Im working on and over a 4200 cal clean diet. Chicken, fish, brown rice, egg whites. Oatmeal, some red meat. Example for today. Breakfast 1/2 cup oatmeal with honey and raisins and 6 egg whites. Peanutbutter sandwich on multi grain and apple for snack with 60 gram protein shake, 4 hard boiled egg whites. I throw in shakes here and there when I start feeling a little hungry. Lunch is 1 lb chicken grilled; broccoli, 1 cup brown rice. Pre workout Peanutbutter sandwich, power bar, post workout shake. Dinner 2 ribeyes, sweet potato, broccoli, snack. 2 banana, protein shake.  4 day lift 3 days off due to crazy work schedule.. Opposing muscle groups.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 26, 2014)

outlaw said:


> Sorry. I have a hard time doing a log. Goal is Lean mass but Ive never done dbol  only oils so Im experimenting. Im working on and over a 4200 cal clean diet. Chicken, fish, brown rice, egg whites. Oatmeal, some red meat. Example for today. Breakfast 1/2 cup oatmeal with honey and raisins and 6 egg whites. Peanutbutter sandwich on multi grain and apple for snack with 60 gram protein shake, 4 hard boiled egg whites. I throw in shakes here and there when I start feeling a little hungry. Lunch is 1 lb chicken grilled; broccoli, 1 cup brown rice. Pre workout Peanutbutter sandwich, power bar, post workout shake. Dinner 2 ribeyes, sweet potato, broccoli, snack. 2 banana, protein shake.  4 day lift 3 days off due to crazy work schedule.. Opposing muscle groups.



Glad to see you're getting real food, not just shakes all of the time, I think for many that's a mistake - real food trumps shakes - unless it's post workout and you don't have the appetite, I can understand that.

The 250 EOD will put you at 875 a week of test. and 50 mg dbol a day should help with strength and gaining weight.

I strongly recommend something to control estrogen related sides.  Exemestane is my favorite.  You don't want to start getting estrogen related symptoms THEN try to get an AI and play catch up.  Some guys look at dbol and get gyno.  875 a week of test is enough to make those prone have issues as well.  The estrogen control will help with water retention too.  

Watch your blood pressure while on dbol.  You don't want to be walking around with BP high enough to pop your head off so to speak.
Liver protectant is important too.  Best one is synthergine.  Hands down.

Overall, I think everything looks good, grab that estrogen control (arimidex or exemestane), liver protection, lift heavy and hard, eat like it's your job*, rest G-R-O-W. Good luck!

Grim

* Remember as you gain weight, bump your calories up for the additional bodyweight.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 26, 2014)

outlaw said:


> Sorry. I have a hard time doing a log. Goal is Lean mass but Ive never done dbol  only oils so Im experimenting. Im working on and over a 4200 cal clean diet. Chicken, fish, brown rice, egg whites. Oatmeal, some red meat. Example for today. Breakfast 1/2 cup oatmeal with honey and raisins and 6 egg whites. Peanutbutter sandwich on multi grain and apple for snack with 60 gram protein shake, 4 hard boiled egg whites. I throw in shakes here and there when I start feeling a little hungry. Lunch is 1 lb chicken grilled; broccoli, 1 cup brown rice. Pre workout Peanutbutter sandwich, power bar, post workout shake. Dinner 2 ribeyes, sweet potato, broccoli, snack. 2 banana, protein shake.  4 day lift 3 days off due to crazy work schedule.. Opposing muscle groups.


Much better description is much better. You must've edited it.


----------



## outlaw (Aug 27, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Much better description is much better. You must've edited it.




I did edit. Thank you. Trying to read, learn, and post while pretending to work all day lol. Gotta multitask. I have liver guard, tamoxefin, and ANASTROZOLE but I'm ordering the synthergine and arimidex to swap out when it arrives. I also have a mild diuretic to help with blood pressure if I should take it. I GREATLY APPRECIATE the input Brothers. Helps keep the dream alive and CRUSH goals.  THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 27, 2014)

When I'm on a heavy cycle or taking tren I have to run metoprolol for my bp. Nothing wrong with that. Just keep an eye on bp don't wanna let it get to high


----------



## outlaw (Aug 27, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Glad to see you're getting real food, not just shakes all of the time, I think for many that's a mistake - real food trumps shakes - unless it's post workout and you don't have the appetite, I can understand that.
> 
> The 250 EOD will put you at 875 a week of test. and 50 mg dbol a day should help with strength and gaining weight.
> 
> ...



I agree. Real food is a MUST. I've run the sustanon and tren e a few times with good results so I figured I'd throw in dbol to the stack. Thank you for the input. I'm hoping for great results.


----------



## outlaw (Aug 27, 2014)

If I'm going to stay with the tren e 75mg EOD and add the 50mg dbol ed should I knock down the sus 250mg EOD to 125mg eod with ancilliaries or keep sust, lose tren , or keep it all? Lol. Decisions decisions. You Brothers are a TREMENDOUS help.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 27, 2014)

outlaw said:


> If I'm going to stay with the tren e 75mg EOD and add the 50mg dbol ed should I knock down the sus 250mg EOD to 125mg eod with ancilliaries or keep sust, lose tren , or keep it all? Lol. Decisions decisions. You Brothers are a TREMENDOUS help.



Tren is always metabolically really active and for me makes gaining weight harder to do.  Since it's tren e, if you get sides from the test being higher which some do, you can't just drop it like ace so that's a pain as well.  I'd chill on the tren, use the sust and dbol for a nice classic stack and see how you fare.  You may want to throw some deca in there at 1/2 the sust dosage since it's really the third part of that classic bulker.


----------

